# Best setting for viper shock sensor??



## Dylan88 (Jul 19, 2012)

Hey guys. I recently got a new viper alarm system installed and the auto electrician left the shock sensor setting on default. I'm trying to get it so it is sensitive enough where if someone punches my car or hits it with something the alarm will go off. The sensor setting is turned all the way clockwise at the moment...




Thanks,
Dylan


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Never heard of a "default" setting for a shock sensor. You need to adjust it and test it to see what is best for your install. Lots of variables depending on how/where he installed the sensor and how big your vehicle is. So adjust it to be more sensitive, bang on your car with a fist in various places, and see how it reacts. Repeat until it makes sense.


----------

